# How My 'Sona Came to Be



## Tetrachroma (Aug 19, 2016)

Howdy, guys! I suddenly felt inclined to explain the reasoning behind choosing a deer as my 'sona. You see, many people would choose a species that they find cool-looking or choose one that has an interesting personality. But like some others, I have a lot of personal experiences behind my choice. So sit back, grab some popcorn, and settle in, because this is a long one!

*The first reason:*
I've always had this subconscious connection to deer. Nothing empathetic or anything like that. Just whenever I see or think of a deer, it always feels as though I'm looking at a physical manifestation of my internal mind, the mind that is always active, though I can never seem to express.

Externally, I'm either a painfully awkward, distanced guy with social anxiety, or a loud, goofy idiot with not a single crap to give (Evidence can be found here). However internally, I feel like I'm one with nature. While an area with lots of trees will seem like nothing more than an area with lots of trees to most people, I can almost feel the life flowing through those trees. Have you ever felt or even heard a slight difference in the air when someone enters a room, even when they're being completely silent? That's what it feels like for me when surrounded by nature.

*The second reason:*
Some of the more visible aspects of myself can be compared to that of a deer;

For one, I'm a very relaxed, easygoing guy. I hardly get angry at things. Even in the rare events where I'm _furious_, it seems like relaxing and letting the situation go is the easiest thing in the world to do. That residual anger and frustration doesn't stick around if I let it sit. It just _disappears_. My friends often remark at how much _nothing _gets to me, one friend even calling me "weed-chill".

I'm thin, and very light on my toes. Despite heart disease running on both sides of my family, being diagnosed with asthma, suffering from a pneumothorax once, and being exposed to a lot of secondhand smoke in my earlier youth, I have a _very _healthy cardiorespiratory system. I exceed most of my peers when it comes to endurance running. I love to walk, or to run, or just anything that allows my legs to move. And on a weirder side of this one, you honestly have no idea how fast I can run in a quadrupedal position.

I always need to explore. Ever since I was old enough to go on walks around my city, it became my personal goal to see everything within a certain distance of my home. I discovered so many awesome locations, so many creepy locations (in a cool way), so many beautiful locations, everything. And the greater my endurance becomes over time, the more that distance expands, so the more opportunities for discovery I'm given. I go on a 6-mile walk almost every morning, and I know everything within a 3-mile radius of my home. Anything that I'm capable of walking to, I _need _to discover.

*And my favorite reason:*
I remember coming home from another one of my early-morning walks once the city was just beginning to wake up. I was walking right down the middle of a road when I saw a doe at the other end. We were quite a far distance away from eachother when she locked eyes with me (This was a year or two prior to becoming a furry. Just wanted to point that out in case that sounded a bit creepy). Deer are sort of uncommon where I live, so the lack of interaction usually means they'd run off at the mere sight of a human. However this one just kept standing there, even knowing very well that I was headed toward her. At some point the doe actually _continued_ her path in my direction. Neither of us stopped or attempted to take a different route, we just kept to our own paths at a delicate pace.

Eventually the inevitable happened, and we walked _right past eachother_. Like, we must've been 10ft away. If my memory serves correct, it was pretty cold that morning and I was close enough to actually see her breath! What I liked the most about that experience though, wasn't that I got that close to a deer, but rather it didn't feel like I was passing a wild animal in the slightest. It felt like we were making some kind of strong connection.What that connection _was _is anybody's guess, but I definitely felt like we understood eachother in that one moment.

So these are the reasons why I chose a deer as my 'sona. Perhaps you could even say it's my spirit animal of sorts. I'd like to hear your guys' inputs on this.


----------



## Cacciato (Aug 25, 2016)

Very cool! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mobius (Aug 25, 2016)

Huh. I just chose a dog because they're cute as heck.


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 26, 2016)

I feel you on that one.  I do believe in spirit animals, totems, power animals, whatever you wish to call them.  I have quite a few but I feel that since my furry...ness?  is really just a costuming/artistry hobby for me that it wouldn't feel right in my case that I try to represent that connection to just anybody.  Thusly, my character is for now, a dragoncat.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, this is and awesome fursona dude! My fursona is Galaxy, a wolf. He/she is very self confident and outgoing with others, which is what I cannot be in real life. However, seeing as I am a minor, I can't (or really shouldn't) Get a fursuit of Him/Her. Whatever. If I hang on to this when I grow up I might just be able to save enough! Only time can tell.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> seeing as I am a minor, I can't (or really shouldn't) Get a fursuit of Him/Her.


How come you feel you shouldn't?


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> How come you feel you shouldn't?


-.- really dude? I WILL GROW OUT OF IT IN A YEAR ITS NOT WORTH DA MONEY..... No hard feelings, dude


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> -.- really dude? I WILL GROW OUT OF IT IN A YEAR ITS NOT WORTH DA MONEY..... No hard feelings, dude


It all depends. A lot of people hit their growth limits as minors. I pretty much did already, and I'm 16.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

yeah.... I'm 13. And I know this is nothing to be ashamed of, but I don't really wanna tell my parents I'm a furry. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> yeah.... I'm 13. And I know this is nothing to be ashamed of, but I don't really wanna tell my parents I'm a furry. Not yet, anyway.


I'm on the same boat as you. My mom is extremely kind and open-minded, but explaining this to her would prove to be very tricky.

And I don't give a crap about what my dad would think of me if he were to find out, so at least I have that going for me.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I at least want some artwork of Galaxy. ( and at the VERY least a ref sheet, possibly made by neonsluhie cuz Galaxy was inspired/based on a wolf called nova, one of his/her previous works) Now I have SOME idea of what he/she would look like. The outer body would be a dark blue, inside (tummy, front of neck, muzzle, maybe feet) would be white, and maybe the rim/meeting points of two colors would be a light blue. (maybe some of the color would have a slight hue of purple?) but I feel like I am a long way from anything fursuit related, because even the ref sheets cost money.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Yeah I at least want some artwork of Galaxy. ( and at the VERY least a ref sheet, possibly made by neonsluhie cuz Galaxy was inspired/based on a wolf called nova, one of his/her previous works) Now I have SOME idea of what he/she would look like. The outer body would be a dark blue, inside (tummy, front of neck, muzzle, maybe feet) would be white, and maybe the rim/meeting points of two colors would be a light blue. (maybe some of the color would have a slight hue of purple?) but I feel like I am a long way from anything fursuit related, because even the ref sheets cost money.


I like your idea so far! Blue is the only color I see normally with my color blindness, so anything with lots of blue on it is very appealing to look at!


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hold on woahwoahwoahwoah not that that is a bad thing, but ur color blind??........ Cool? Dunno how to say it... 

( TOPIC TRANSITION ) Well yeah but scince I am using a few features from nova, I hope I am not coping neon slushie! Well I guess he/she won't be totally the same color and with different names and all.. Maybe if I make it female?... Ugh I don't know where I'm going with this...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 26, 2016)

Whoa there Charles Dickenson


You expect me to scale the Great Wall of Text?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 26, 2016)

I’m Rick Harrison and this is my pawn shop. I work here with my old man and my son, Big Hoss, and in 23 years I’ve learned one thing. You never know what is gonna come through that door.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You expect me to scale the Great Wall of Text?


Well, not you in particular.


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Whoa there Charles Dickenson
> 
> 
> You expect me to scale the Great Wall of Text?


Well sorry everyone. For that I was born with ADHD and just naturally have a lot on my mind. #nohardfeelings


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Whoa there Charles Dickenson
> 
> 
> You expect me to scale the Great Wall of Text?



Your response should be TEAL DEAR. SeewhatIdidthere


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Your response should be TEAL DEAR. SeewhatIdidthere


Forgot the hashtag, bruh


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> Forgot the hashtag, bruh



I don't know social media that well


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

It's good. Wut does TEAL DEAR mean?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Snowfurry360 said:


> It's good. Wut does TEAL DEAR mean?



It's a funny alternative way of saying TL;DR, which means "Too long; didn't read". When you sound it out, it sounds like "teal deer".


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> It's a funny alternative way of saying TL;DR, which means "Too long; didn't read". When you sound it out, it sounds like "teal deer".


Ah got it


----------



## Half (Aug 27, 2016)

Those are... some excellent reasons.
You've actually given me a bit of a headspin, and now I'm questioning my own reasoning once again.
Thank you can curse you. Indecision reigns supreme, hah.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought you were Renamon.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 27, 2016)

1 thing to show you


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, butts are cool, and green is a good color.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I thought you were Renamon.


It was all a facade. You are been tricks.


----------

